# shimano pd r600



## carl9547 (Jun 24, 2009)

hi all im new here,i have just bought a bike with these shimano pedals,pd r600,can anyone tell me what cleats go with them.im new to road cycling and aint got a clue..will probably need a bit of advice on a compatible shoe aswell.thanks carl..


----------



## markj2k4 (Jun 25, 2009)

hi carl-
congrats on your new purchase, the shimano pd-r600's take shimano spd-sl cleats. these should be available at any bike shop, or many retailers online. make sure you get the cleats with atleast 6* of float. the fixed cleats are not really that suitable for new riders and can cause injuries to your joints, namely the knees. that might all sound foreign to you but anyone at a good bike shop can steer you in the right direction. those cleats are compatible with look style shoes. again foreign sounding but that's what you need to look for, the specs on a shoe will say "cleat style" then something like "spd 2 bolt" or "look style" you want the look. i hope that helps and isnt too confusing. 

-mark


----------



## Rider5200 (Sep 7, 2007)

The spd-sl cleats with float have yellow tabs on them. Don't buy the ones with red tabs -- they have the 'zero' float that markj2k4 mentions.

When you get your new cleats, go find a park or other grassy area and practice clipping in and out until it feels natural. The grass makes falling over less painful. Yes, everyone has one or two falling over stories, so don't feel bad when it happens to you. After a while, clipping out becomes second nature and you don't even think about it. Good luck and have fun with the new bike!


----------



## carl9547 (Jun 24, 2009)

hey guys thanks for the info.have ordered the cleats but am still undesided about the shoethe quest goes on


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

carl9547 said:


> hey guys thanks for the info.have ordered the cleats but am still undesided about the shoethe quest goes on


IMO shop road shoes the same as you would any shoe - except wear cycling socks. Go to the LBS and try some on. 

What fits great for one is painful to another, but generally speaking the Specialized line is pretty highly regarded, just to name one.


----------

